# Two Years On, Boko Haram Still Has More Than 200 Chibok Girls In Captivity



## basquebromance

fellas, it's savagery. it's savagery.

Two Years On, Boko Haram Still Has More Than 200 Chibok Girls In Captivity


----------



## gipper

But...but....but....what about those damn crazed Christians, conservatives, and Republicans?


----------



## CowboyTed

AND...

What do want do about it?


----------



## basquebromance

nothing.


----------



## Steven_R

CowboyTed said:


> AND...
> 
> What do want do about it?



Tweets and hashtags?


----------



## waltky

Free at last, free at last - thank God Almighty she's free at last!...





*Nigerian girl kidnapped 2 years ago is found alive*
_May 18,`16 -- One of the teenagers kidnapped by Boko Haram extremists over two years ago from a boarding school in northeastern Nigeria has been found with a baby and was reunited with her mother, a doctor said Wednesday - the first of the Chibok girls to be recovered since the mass abduction._


> The 19-year-old woman, described by an uncle as traumatized by her experience, was found wandering with her baby on Tuesday on the fringes of the remote Sambisa Forest, which is located near Nigeria's border with Cameroon.  The news gave hope to the families of the 218 girls who are still missing and may provide information as to their whereabouts. But the young woman told her mother that some of the Chibok girls have died in captivity and the others still are being held, according to her family's doctor, Idriss Danladi, who spoke to The Associated Press after talking with the mother.
> 
> Other Chibok girls may have been rescued by soldiers hunting down Boko Haram in the Sambisa Forest on Tuesday night, said Chibok community leader Pogu Bitrus, adding that he is working with officials to establish their identities. But it turned out later those girls were from another area, not the Chibok school, said Awami Nkeki, secretary of the Chibok local government council.  On April 14, 2014, Boko Haram stormed and firebombed the Government Girls Secondary School at Chibok and seized 276 girls preparing for science exams. Dozens managed to escape in the first hours, but 219 remained captive.
> 
> The young woman is the first of those captives to be found since the kidnapping, which grabbed worldwide attention and put a spotlight on the violence of Nigeria's homegrown Islamic extremists.  "God reigns!" one of the founders of the Bring Back Our Girls movement, Oby Ezekwesili, trumpeted on social media. "OUR #ChibokGirl ... IS BACK!!!!!!! #218ShallBeBack because #HopeEndures."  There were conflicting accounts about how the young woman was found.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Second Chibok girl found - Nigeria army...




*Chibok girls: Second schoolgirl rescued - Nigerian army*
_Fri, 20 May 2016 - A second of more than 200 schoolgirls kidnapped in the Nigerian town of Chibok by Boko Haram militants two years ago has been found, the army says_


> Spokesman Col Sani Usman said Serah Luka was among 97 women and children rescued by troops in operations in the north-eastern Borno State.  This comes two days after the rescue of the first Chibok girl, Amina Ali Nkeki.  In all, 217 girls remain missing after their abduction by the Boko Haram Islamist group from a secondary school in north-eastern Nigeria in 2014.  In a statement on Thursday, Col Usman said: "We are glad to state that among those rescued is a girl believed to be one of the Chibok Government (Girls) Secondary School girls that were abducted on 14 April 2014 by the Boko Haram terrorists."  "Her name is Miss Serah Luka, who is number 157 on the list of the abducted school girls. She is believed to be the daughter of Pastor Luka.  "During the operations, the troops killed 35 Boko Haram terrorists and recovered several arms and ammunitions and other items. In addition, they rescued 97 women and children held captives by the Boko Haram terrorists."
> 
> Col Usman said the army operations were carried out in the Demboa area of Borno.  Earlier on Thursday, the first Chibok girl found, Amina, 19, was flown to the capital Abuja to meet President Muhammadu Buhari.  Mr Buhari said he was delighted she was back and could resume her education.  "But my feelings are tinged with deep sadness at the horrors the young girl has had to go through at such an early stage in her life," he added.  Amina and her four-month-old baby were found by an army-backed vigilante group in the huge Sambisa Forest, close to the border with Cameroon.  She was with a suspected member of the Boko Haram Islamist group.  During the April 2014 attack, Boko Haram gunmen arrived in Chibok at night and raided the school dormitories, loading 276 girls onto trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second Chibok girl, who the army said was rescued on Thursday​
> More than 50 managed to escape within hours, mostly by jumping off the lorries and running into roadside bushes.  A video broadcast by CNN in April this year appeared to show some of the kidnapped schoolgirls alive.  Fifteen girls in black robes were pictured. They said they were being treated well but wanted to be with their families.  The video was allegedly shot on Christmas Day 2015 and some of the girls were identified by their parents.  The Chibok schoolgirls, many of whom are Christian, had previously not been seen since May 2014, when Boko Haram released a video of about 130 of them gathered together reciting the Koran.
> 
> The abduction led to the #BringBackOurGirls campaign, which was supported by US First Lady Michelle Obama and Pakistani activist Malala Yousafzai.  Another campaign group working for the girls' release, the Pathfinders Justice Initiative, said there was a "renewed sense of energy and hope and excitement" among families of the girls after Ms Nkeki's escape.  Executive director Evon Idahosa told the BBC World Service's Newsday programme that there was now "no excuse" for the Nigerian government not to step up efforts to free the remaining captives.  "They [the families] are excited but they have also been disappointed so much in the past, particularly during the Jonathan administration [from 2010-2015]."
> 
> *Boko Haram at a glance:*


----------



## gt1085

Let`s be Real America have 40 million captives.


----------



## dani67

who cares? they are ugly negro


----------



## gt1085

dani67 said:


> who cares? they are ugly negro


You Sound Like A Fool.


----------



## gt1085

dani67 said:


> who cares? they are ugly negro


Besides Dumb Ass Bitches Need To Keep Their Muzzle Shut.


----------



## dani67

gt1085 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who cares? they are ugly negro
> 
> 
> 
> Besides Dumb Ass Bitches Need To Keep Their Muzzle Shut.
Click to expand...

you are racist


----------



## waltky

Rescued missing Chibok schoolgirl missing again, what gives?...




*Family demands news of Chibok girl who escaped Boko Haram*
_Jun 23,`16 -- Nigeria's Bring Back Our Girls movement and family members are demanding that the government provide news of the only schoolgirl among 219 kidnapped to escape the clutches of Boko Haram Islamic extremists._


> "Even this morning people came to my house asking if I had been able to find out her whereabouts. It's outrageous! Some people are crying! We don't understand why the government wants to keep her family away," Yakubu Nkeki, an uncle of Amina Ali Nkeki, told The Associated Press by telephone on Thursday.  In a statement Wednesday night marking the 800th day of the mass abduction that outraged the world, Bring Back Our Girls also asked what the government is doing to try to rescue the other girls.  Hunters found Ali on May 17, wandering on the fringes of Boko Haram's Sambisa Forest stronghold with her 4-month-old baby and the father of the child, a Boko Haram fighter who she said helped her escape.  Ali was flown to the capital, Abuja, two days after her escape for a televised meeting at which President Muhammadu Buhari promised her the best care and rehabilitation.
> 
> The Bring Back Our Girls movement says no one has seen her since, not even leaders of the Chibok community where the girls were kidnapped. It says Ali has said some of the girls have died but most are alive, raising hopes they could still be rescued.  "It is now more than one month since Ms. Ali was rescued and her avowed restoration process by the federal government as pledged by the president began. Having given a reasonable length of time, our movement has a number of concerns regarding Amina Ali as well as the rest of our Chibok girls still in the terrorist enclave," said the statement signed by the movement's founders Aisha Yesufu and Oby Ezekwesili.  Government and military officials did not immediately respond to requests for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amina Ali, the rescue Chibok school girl, sits during a meeting with Nigeria's President Muhammadu Buhari at the Presidential palace in Abuja, Nigeria. Nigeria's Bring Back Our Girls movement demanded Wednesday, June. 22, 2016 that the government provide news of the only one of 219 kidnapped schoolgirls to escape the clutches of the Boko Haram extremist group.​
> It had been presumed that Ali would be debriefed by state security agents for information that could lead to a rescue operation, and that she would receive psychosocial care.  Nigeria's military has freed thousands of Boko Haram captives this year, but none of the girls kidnapped from a remote boarding school in the northeastern town of Chibok in April 2014.  The Associated Press has been unable to establish the whereabouts of some other freed Boko Haram captives taken for alleged debriefing and counseling by the office of the National Security Adviser.
> 
> Ali's uncle said the last time he saw her and her mother, Binta Nkeki, along with baby Safiyah was in the office of the National Security Adviser at the presidential villa on May 19.  "We have had no credible information since, though I am told they are in the hands of the government," he said.  Bring Back Our Girls also demanded the government prosecute the father of Ali's child, Mohammed Hayyatu, for abduction and rape. The military has said he appeared to be a Boko Haram commander and was being held for interrogation.  "We are extremely disappointed with the evident lull in rescue actions and lack of any progress report," the movement said.
> 
> News from The Associated Press



See also:

*Nigeria Boko Haram: Scores of refugees starved to death - MSF*
_Thu, 23 Jun 2016 - Nearly 200 people fleeing Boko Haram militants have died of starvation in the Nigerian city of Bama in the past month, medical charity MSF says._


> A "catastrophic humanitarian emergency" is unfolding at a camp it visited where 24,000 people have taken refuge.  Many inhabitants are traumatised and one in five children is suffering from acute malnutrition, MSF says.  The Islamist group's seven-year rebellion has left 20,000 people dead and more than two million displaced.  Nigeria's military has carried out a large-scale offensive against them but Boko Haram still attacks villages in the north-east, destroying homes and burning down wells.  Displaced people in Bama say new graves are appearing on a daily basis, according to a statement from MSF.
> 
> It quoted inhabitants as saying about 30 people died every day due to hunger or illness.  Although the area has been unsafe to travel through, MSF says one of its teams reached Bama on Tuesday.  It went in with a military convoy from the city of Maiduguri in Borno state.  "This is the first time MSF has been able to access Bama, but we already know the needs of the people there are beyond critical," said Ghada Hatim, MSF head of mission in Nigeria.  "We are treating malnourished children in medical facilities in Maiduguri and see the trauma on the faces of our patients who have witnessed and survived many horrors," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Children in Bama in Nigeria​
> Boko Haram at a glance:
> 
> *  Founded in 2002, initially focused on opposing Western-style education - Boko Haram means "Western education is forbidden" in the Hausa language
> *  Launched military operations in 2009
> *  Thousands killed, mostly in north-eastern Nigeria, hundreds abducted, including at least 200 schoolgirls
> *  Joined so-called Islamic State, now calls itself IS's "West African province"
> *  Seized large area in north-east, where it declared caliphate
> *  Regional force has retaken most territory last year
> 
> Nigeria Boko Haram: Scores of refugees starved to death - MSF - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Two years of captivity...




*Chibok girl's life with Boko Haram in Nigeria*
_Sat, 02 Jul 2016 - The first rescued Chibok girl, who went on to meet Nigeria's President Muhammadu Buhari, has not been seen by her relatives since telling of her ordeal at the hands of Boko Haram._


> A month ago, the first of a group of more than 200 schoolgirls kidnapped from Chibok was freed in north-eastern Nigeria after two years in the hands of Islamist militant group Boko Haram.  The girl gained widespread coverage when she was taken to meet President Muhammadu Buhari.  Her brother, who was overwhelmed to be reunited with his sister, was told to return home by state officials during the visit and says he now has no idea of the whereabouts of her or their mother, who accompanied them.  Yakubu Nkeki, a spokesman for the parents of the missing Chibok schoolgirls, and a close friend of the girl, says he has known her since childhood and he too hasn't had contact with her since her visit to meet the president.  He told the BBC how, after she was first released, they sat together for hours and she recounted her ordeal from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first rescued Chibok girl with her child, meeting President Buhari​
> Kidnap
> 
> While describing how she was taken from her school in Chibok town, she laughed, something Mr Nkeki says he found very out of place.  "After they were taken from the school," he tells me, "they were put in one place as a large group but after a few weeks they were taken further into the Sambisa Forest. There, some of the larger girls were forced to marry the militants, but at that time she was not given up for marriage because she was seen as a small girl."  She was terrified at the thought of being forced to marry someone she did not know or love but she was also relieved that she had been spared.  She spoke of the many military airstrikes on the Boko Haram fighters which meant the group had to move around often to avoid detection. The girls were then split into smaller groups and moved to different locations.
> 
> 'Marriage'
> 
> She was in a group of about six girls, and they were taken to a big building surrounded by a large fence without an entrance.  "They had to climb over with a ladder to get in but once in they had no way of getting out again," Mr Nkeki said.  "By this time, the girls had been mixed up with other girls who had been captured. They could not understand each other because they all spoke different languages."  She said that after about six months in the building, her worst fears came true when she was forced to marry one of the Boko Haram militants. The man told her that he had also been abducted from the town of Mubi and fored to become a fighter.  The building didn't have any food in it apart from a large bag of maize which they soaked in water and then ate raw. Later they found a large stone which they used to grind the maize and for vegetables, they opted for leaves from the trees.
> 
> *Prayers*


----------



## gt1085

waltky said:


> Two years of captivity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chibok girl's life with Boko Haram in Nigeria*
> _Sat, 02 Jul 2016 - The first rescued Chibok girl, who went on to meet Nigeria's President Muhammadu Buhari, has not been seen by her relatives since telling of her ordeal at the hands of Boko Haram._
> 
> 
> 
> A month ago, the first of a group of more than 200 schoolgirls kidnapped from Chibok was freed in north-eastern Nigeria after two years in the hands of Islamist militant group Boko Haram.  The girl gained widespread coverage when she was taken to meet President Muhammadu Buhari.  Her brother, who was overwhelmed to be reunited with his sister, was told to return home by state officials during the visit and says he now has no idea of the whereabouts of her or their mother, who accompanied them.  Yakubu Nkeki, a spokesman for the parents of the missing Chibok schoolgirls, and a close friend of the girl, says he has known her since childhood and he too hasn't had contact with her since her visit to meet the president.  He told the BBC how, after she was first released, they sat together for hours and she recounted her ordeal from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first rescued Chibok girl with her child, meeting President Buhari​
> Kidnap
> 
> While describing how she was taken from her school in Chibok town, she laughed, something Mr Nkeki says he found very out of place.  "After they were taken from the school," he tells me, "they were put in one place as a large group but after a few weeks they were taken further into the Sambisa Forest. There, some of the larger girls were forced to marry the militants, but at that time she was not given up for marriage because she was seen as a small girl."  She was terrified at the thought of being forced to marry someone she did not know or love but she was also relieved that she had been spared.  She spoke of the many military airstrikes on the Boko Haram fighters which meant the group had to move around often to avoid detection. The girls were then split into smaller groups and moved to different locations.
> 
> 'Marriage'
> 
> She was in a group of about six girls, and they were taken to a big building surrounded by a large fence without an entrance.  "They had to climb over with a ladder to get in but once in they had no way of getting out again," Mr Nkeki said.  "By this time, the girls had been mixed up with other girls who had been captured. They could not understand each other because they all spoke different languages."  She said that after about six months in the building, her worst fears came true when she was forced to marry one of the Boko Haram militants. The man told her that he had also been abducted from the town of Mubi and fored to become a fighter.  The building didn't have any food in it apart from a large bag of maize which they soaked in water and then ate raw. Later they found a large stone which they used to grind the maize and for vegetables, they opted for leaves from the trees.
> 
> *Prayers*
Click to expand...

I think he`ll do good.


----------



## waltky

Some kidnapped Chibok girls killed in air strikes...




*Boko Haram: Some abducted Chibok girls killed in air strikes*
_August 14, 2016 -- Some of the abducted Chibok schoolgirls have been killed in Nigerian military air strikes, according to a new video appearing to come from Boko Haram Islamic extremists, which shows one of the alleged victims pleading for authorities to release detained militants in exchange for the girls' freedom._


> The video posted Sunday on Twitter shows a girl, covered in a hijab with just her face showing, identified as one of the 276 students abducted from a remote school in northeastern Nigeria in April 2014. In the video, she claims that some of her kidnapped classmates died in aerial bombardments by the Nigerian Air Force. She also said that 40 have been "married" to Islamic extremist fighters.  The video shows a fighter warning in the Hausa language that if President Muhammadu Buhari's government battles Boko Haram with firepower, the girls won't be seen again.  "Presently, some of the girls are crippled, some are terribly sick and some of them, as I had said, died during bombardment by the Nigerian military," the fighter says, appearing before a group of more than 40 young women in hijabs, some holding babies.  "If our members in detention are not freed, let the government and parents of the Chibok girls know that they will never find these girls again," he said.
> 
> The video, cited by the SITE Intelligence Group, was posted by Ahmad Salkida, a Nigerian journalist known to have good contacts in Boko Haram. Salkida says he was given the video by the Boko Haram wing led by Abubakar Shekau, who is in a leadership battle with a lieutenant named by the Islamic State group as the new leader of what it calls its West Africa Province.  Dozens of the schoolgirls kidnapped from Chibok escaped on their own within two days of the abduction. One girl escaped this year, saying she had been led to freedom by her Boko Haram "husband." Some 218 remain missing in the mass kidnapping that shocked the world and even brought U.S. first lady Michelle Obama to participate in the #Bring Back Our Girls social media campaign, promising her husband would do all in his power to help liberate them.  In the video, the fighter says the Nigerian government has repeatedly lied to its citizens with promises to quickly free those kidnapped from Chibok Government Girls School, who now are all over 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Monday May 12, 2014 file image taken from video by Nigeria's Boko Haram terrorist network, shows the alleged missing girls abducted from the northeastern town of Chibok. A video that appears to be from Boko Haram says some of the abducted Chibok schoolgirls have been killed in Nigerian air strikes and shows one of the alleged victims pleading for authorities to release detained militants so the girls can be freed. The video posted Sunday Aug.14, 2016 on Twitter shows a veiled girl identified as one of the 276 students abducted from a remote school in northeast Nigeria in April 2014, saying some classmates died in aerial bombardments and 40 have been "married" to Islamic extremist fighters​
> The government came under increased pressure from parents and the Bring Back Our Girls campaigners after the May escape of one young woman, a proof of life that they said should encourage the military and government to redouble efforts to rescue the girls. The escapee said some of the girls had died but scores remain in captivity under heavy guard.  Sunday's video appears another proof of life, though it was not immediately possible to reach any of the parents or Chibok leaders to verify the identity of those filmed.  The young woman in the video, probably speaking under duress, begs for help to free them.  "Oh you, my people and our parents, you just have to please come to our rescue: We are suffering here, the aircraft has come to bombard us and killed many of us. Some are wounded. Every day we are in pains and suffering, so are our babies. Some of our husbands that we married also are injured, some dead. No one cares for us.  "Please go and beg the government of Nigeria to release the members of our abductors so that they too can free us to let us come home. We are really suffering, there is no food to eat, no good water to drink here."
> 
> The video goes on to show bodies from an alleged air raid, including that of a girl whose eyes flicker open briefly.  Nigeria's Air Force has reported near-daily bombardments of Boko Haram camps and the military of increased ground assaults in which they have freed thousands of captives, though none of the Chibok girls.  Boko Haram has been forced out of most towns in the past year and has turned to assaulting remote villages and using suicide bombers to attack targets such as mosques and marketplaces.  More than 20,000 people have been killed in the 7-year-old Islamic uprising that has spread from Nigeria to neighboring countries and driven 2.2 million people from their homes.  Aid workers say there is a catastrophic humanitarian crisis in newly liberated but still dangerous areas where half a million people are starving and babies dying daily. There has also been a resurgence of polio in areas that had been under Boko Haram's control, as a result of the extremists' opposition to vaccinations.
> 
> Boko Haram: Some abducted Chibok girls killed in air strikes


----------



## waltky

Nigeria asks UN to help free abducted Chibok Girls...




*Nigerian leader asks UN to help free abducted Chibok Girls*
_Friday 23rd September, 2016 - Nigeria's president Muhammadu Buhari has invited the United Nations to help negotiations to swap the kidnapped schoolgirls from Chibok for detained leaders of Boko Haram, a government statement said on Thursday._


> Buhari's government has been criticised for failing to free the Chibok girls by parents of the abducted students, community leaders and human rights activists. Boko Haram has kidnapped thousands of people but the mass abduction of 276 schoolgirls in April 2014 incited outrage around the world and brought international condemnation of Nigeria's home-grown Islamic extremist group. Dozens of the girls escaped on their own within hours, but 217 remain missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buhari's request for UN intermediaries is a "show of commitment" made to Secretary General Ban Ki-moon on Wednesday on the sidelines of the UN General Assembly in New York, said a statement from presidential adviser Femi Adesina.
> 
> Leadership struggle
> 
> Buhari told Ban that his government is "willing to bend over backwards" to win the girls' freedom but finding credible Boko Haram leaders for the negotiations has been difficult, especially because of the current leadership struggle among the militants.  Longtime Boko Haram leader Abubakar Shekau's faction in August posted a video showing about 50 Chibok girls and offering a prisoner swap. An unidentified fighter in the video suggests the government deal with a journalist trusted by the militants. That was an apparent reference to Dubai-based Nigerian journalist Ahmad Salkida, who was subsequently detained by Nigerian intelligence agents, and then released. He was accused of knowing the whereabouts of the girls - which he denied.
> 
> Last week, Information Minister Lai Mohammed said the government had nearly secured the girls' release three times but negotiations collapsed.  Most girls kidnapped by Boko Haram have been forced to marry fighters and are pregnant or have babies, according to some of the thousands freed in the past year as the military has recaptured territory.
> 
> Nigerian leader asks UN to help free abducted Chibok Girls


----------



## frigidweirdo

basquebromance said:


> fellas, it's savagery. it's savagery.
> 
> Two Years On, Boko Haram Still Has More Than 200 Chibok Girls In Captivity



So, why do you care about these 200 African girls, but none of the others?


----------



## waltky

21 Chibok schoolgirls recovered...




*Nigeria says 21 abducted Chibok schoolgirls freed in swap*
_Oct 13,`16 -- Twenty-one of Nigeria's Chibok schoolgirls kidnapped by Boko Haram more than two years ago have been freed in a swap for detained leaders of the Islamic extremist group, the government and military said Thursday._


> Some 197 girls remain captive, though it is not known how many of them may have died.  The freed girls, the first to be released as a result of government action, are in the custody of the Department of State Services, Nigeria's secret intelligence agency, according to presidential spokesman Garba Shehu.  Their release was negotiated between the government and Boko Haram in talks brokered by the International Committee of the Red Cross and the Swiss government, he said. Negotiations will continue for the release of the other students, he said.
> 
> A military officer familiar with the talks said four detained Boko Haram leaders were released Wednesday night in Banki, a town on the northeast border with Cameroon. The officer spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not authorized to speak to the press on the matter. The girls were flown by helicopter to Maiduguri, the northeastern capital of Borno state and birthplace of Boko Haram, he said.  "We are extremely delighted and grateful," the Bring Back Our Girls movement said on Facebook. The group, which has campaigned within Nigeria and internationally for the release of the students, said it awaits the names of the released girls.  "We thank the federal government and, like Oliver Twist, we ask for more," said Professor Hauwa Biu, a woman activist in Maiduguri.
> 
> Negotiations last year failed when Boko Haram demanded a ransom of $5.2 billion for the girls' freedom, according to a recently published authorized biography of President Muhammadu Buhari by American historian John Paden. It was not clear if any money changed hands in this swap.  The abduction of 276 schoolgirls in April 2014 and the government's failure to quickly free them has caused international outrage and brought Boko Haram, Nigeria's home-grown Islamic extremist group, to the world's attention. Dozens of the girls escaped on their own, but most remain missing.
> 
> In May, one of the girls, Amina Ali Nkeki, escaped on her own. Shortly after her release Nkeki told her family that some of the kidnapped girls died of illness and that others, like her, have been married to fighters and are pregnant or already have babies, her mother told the press.  Since then Nkeki has been in the custody of the secret service where she is receiving medical care and trauma counseling, according to the government. Buhari's government has been criticized for keeping her isolated. The Bring Back Our Girls group and Human Rights Watch have asked whether Nkeki now is a detainee of the government.
> 
> News from The Associated Press


----------



## waltky

100+ kidnapped Chibok schoolgirls afraid to come home...




*Chibok leader: 100-plus girls unwilling to leave Boko Haram*
_Oct 18,`16 -- Nigeria's government is negotiating the release of another 83 of the Chibok schoolgirls taken in a mass abduction two-and-a-half years ago, but more than 100 others appear unwilling to leave their Boko Haram Islamic extremist captors, a community leader said Tuesday._


> The unwilling girls may have been radicalized by Boko Haram or are ashamed to return home because they were forced to marry extremists and have babies, chairman Pogu Bitrus of the Chibok Development Association told The Associated Press in a telephone interview.  Bitrus said the 21 Chibok girls freed last week in the first negotiated release between Nigeria's government and Boko Haram should be educated abroad, because they will probably face stigma in Nigeria.  The girls and their parents were reunited Sunday and are expected to meet with Nigeria's President Muhammadu Buhari on Tuesday or Wednesday, Bitrus said. Buhari flew to Germany on an official visit the day of the girls' release.
> 
> Buhari said Monday that his government is prepared to talk with Boko Haram as long as the extremists agree to involve organizations like the International Committee of the Red Cross, which was an intermediary in last week's release.  Some 276 schoolgirls were kidnapped from a school in northeastern Chibok in April 2014. Dozens escaped early on and at least half a dozen have died in captivity, according to the newly freed girls, Bitrus said.  All those who escaped on their own have left Chibok because, even though they were held only a few hours, they were labelled "Boko Haram wives" and taunted, he said. At least 20 of the girls are being educated in the United States.  "We would prefer that they are taken away from the community and this country because the stigmatization is going to affect them for the rest of their lives," Bitrus said. "Even someone believed to have been abused by Boko Haram would be seen in a bad light."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family members of the Nigerian Chibok kidnapped girls share a moment as they depart to the Nigerian minister of women affairs in Abuja, Nigeria, Tuesday, Oct. 18, 2016. Nigeria's government is negotiating the release of another 83 of the Chibok schoolgirls taken in a mass abduction two-and-a-half years ago, but more than 100 others appear unwilling to leave their Boko Haram Islamic extremist captors, a community leader said Tuesday.​
> One Chibok girl, Amina Ali Nkeki, escaped in May. Chibok Parents' Association chairman Yakubu Nkeki said the young woman has been reunited with her freed classmates, all of whom are being treated by doctors, psychologists and trauma counsellors at a hospital in Abuja, Nigeria's capital, run by the Department of State Security, Nigeria's secret service.  Human rights advocates and the Bring Back Our Girls Movement have been asking if the girl is a detainee of the government and have been demanding she be allowed to return home, as she has requested.  One father of a newly freed girl, Emos Lawal, said his daughter was "praying that let the rest of them have the chance to come out."
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Nigeria ready to negotiate release of 83 more Chibok girls...





*Boko Haram ready to negotiate release of 83 more Chibok girls - government*
_Wednesday 19th October, 2016 - Islamist militant group Boko Haram, which last week freed 21 of more than 200 Chibok schoolgirls it kidnapped in April 2014 in northeast Nigeria, is willing to negotiate the release of 83 more of the girls, the president's spokesman said on Sunday._


> Around 220 girls were taken from their school in 2014 in Chibok in northeastern Borno state, where Boko Haram has waged a seven-year insurgency aimed at creating an Islamic state, killing thousands and displacing more than 2 million people.  The main faction of Boko Haram led by the group's established figurehead Abubakar Shekau released 21 of the girls last week after the Red Cross and the Swiss government brokered a deal.  Boko Haram has split with a big group moving away from shadowy leader Shekau over his failure to adhere to guidance from the Iraq- and Syria-based Islamic State.
> 
> The part of Boko Haram under the control of Shekau said the rest of the kidnapped Chibok girls - estimated to be around 115 - were with the Islamic State-allied splinter group, according to Garba Shehu, spokesman for President Muhammadu Buhari.  "These 21 released girls are supposed to be tale bearers to tell the Nigerian government that this (Shekau) faction of Boko Haram has 83 more Chibok girls," Shehu told the Thomson Reuters Foundation by phone.  "The faction (of Shekau) said it is ready to negotiate if the government is willing to sit down with them," said Shehu, adding that the state is prepared to negotiate with Boko Haram.
> 
> Boko Haram last year pledged allegiance to Islamic State, which in August named Abu Musab al-Barnawi as the group's leader for West Africa in its weekly magazine, al-Naba.  But that appointment was later dismissed in a 10-minute audio clip on social media by a man purporting to be Shekau, exposing divisions within the jihadist group that has plagued Nigeria and neighbours Chad, Niger and Cameroon.  Information Minister Lai Mohammed last week denied reports the state had swapped captured Boko Haram fighters for the release of the girls and said he was not aware if any ransom had been paid. He said a Nigerian army operation against Boko Haram would continue.
> 
> In recent weeks, the Nigerian army has been carrying out an offensive in the Sambisa forest, a stronghold of Boko Haram.  The militants controlled a swathe of land around the size of Belgium at the start of 2015, but Nigeria's army has recaptured most of the territory. The group still stages suicide bombings in the northeast, as well as in neighbouring Niger and Cameroon.
> 
> Boko Haram ready to negotiate release of 83 more Chibok girls - government


----------



## waltky

Another missing kidnapped Chibok schoolgirl found with baby...




*Nigeria schoolgirl missing from Chibok 'found with baby'*
_Sat, 05 Nov 2016 - One of the Nigerian schoolgirls abducted by Boko Haram has been found with a baby, the military says._


> The girl was discovered in Pulka in northern Borno state, spokesman Sani Usman said.  The announcement came nearly a month after another 21 Chibok girls were freed after negotiations with Boko Haram Islamist militants.  More than 270 schoolgirls were seized from the north-eastern town in April 2014, sparking international outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab from Boko Haram video with faces of girls blurred​
> Mr Usman said the latest girl to be found was discovered by soldiers screening escapees from Boko Haram's base in the Sambisa forest.  Boko Haram has been fighting a long insurgency in its quest for an Islamic state in northern Nigeria. The conflict is estimated to have killed more than 30,000 people.  Boko Haram has kidnapped thousands of other people during its seven-year insurgency in northern Nigeria and many people have been made homeless.
> 
> The freeing of 21 girls in October came after talks mediated by the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) and the Swiss government.  Until then, there had only been one confirmed release of a student kidnapped from Chibok - a 19-year-old woman found by an army-backed vigilante group.  More than 50 managed to escape on the day they were captured.  Officials have promised to find the remaining 200 still being held.
> 
> Nigeria schoolgirl missing from Chibok 'found with baby' - BBC News


----------



## waltky

By now many have been sold as child brides and jihadi sex slaves...




*Finding Chibok Girls May Take Years, General Warns*
_April 17, 2017 - Nigeria's defense minister has warned it may take years to find all the Chibok girls kidnapped by the militant group Boko Haram._


> Speaking to VOA's Hausa service, General Manir Dan Ali said the military is searching Boko Haram's hideouts in the Sambisa Forest, a vast area covering parts of three states in northeastern Nigeria.  He noted that it took a long time for the United States to find 9/11 mastermind Osama bin Laden.  "It took the U.S. up to seven, eight, up to 10 years before they could get to bin Laden," he said. "We are continuing our campaigning in the Sambisa Forest in all its nooks and corners."
> 
> Ali spoke to VOA as activists mark the third anniversary of the girls' abductions. Boko Haram kidnapped 276 students from a secondary school in the northeastern town of Chibok on April 13, 2014. There are 195 girls still missing.  In 2014, Boko Haram seized control of much of northeastern Nigeria but has been driven back by a Nigerian-led, multinational military campaign.  Despite the success, the government's inability to find the girls or determine their fate is overshadowing the military victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An alleged Boko Haram soldier standing in front of a group of girls alleged to be some of the abducted Chibok schoolgirls held since April 2014.​
> Sheikh Nuru Khalid, a member of the influential Interfaith group that tries to ensure peace between Nigerian Muslims and Christians, says failure to find the girls would translate into a victory for Boko Haram.  "We can never allow the terrorists to win the war. If they got [away] free with those girls, then they have relatively won the war," he said.
> 
> Human rights lawyer Abdu Bulama Bukar told VOA Hausa that the government needs to address the psychological trauma suffered by the families of the missing girls and other victims of Boko Haram brutality.  "Married women have been made single again; kids have been orphaned; homeowners are without shelter; Nigerians have been turned into refugees in their own homeland," he said.
> 
> Finding Chibok Girls May Take Years, General Warns


----------



## irosie91

emulation of al nabi


----------



## mamooth

Caring about African girls is so liberal. Get with the new Trump world. They're not white, so the US government now doesn't care.


----------



## DarkFury

mamooth said:


> Caring about African girls is so liberal. Get with the new Trump world. They're not white, so the US government now doesn't care.


*They are NOT American so who gives a damn?*


----------

